

Notmuch: command-line email search and tagging - mbrubeck
http://keithp.com/blogs/notmuch/

======
daemianmack
Cool. I've been enjoying sup on a daily basis for quite some time now, and
it's great. C-speed search and robust emacs integration sound wonderful; it's
too bad these features sprung up inside a different client... but it's good to
have options. I'm looking forward to seeing where this goes.

